# September "Belly Up" Photo Contest - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## moverking

We'll be first...my sweet Sadie


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Here is my submission of Liam.*

Here is Liam with his belly up and being silly....


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*here is mine*

rachel belly up with a stick in her mouth


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Not a good picture, but it does make some people laugh. I know it's not large enough Rick. 
*No need to enter the contest, just wanted to share.*


----------



## BeauShel

Here is Beau doing what he loves to do best. Sleeping.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*wow!*



moverking said:


> We'll be first...my sweet Sadie


 
had to do a double take.....thought that was a picture of rachel at first!! LOL

Cute picture!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Is there any other way to be than "Belly Up"!


----------



## dmfla

I wonder if Ant is going to see this and enter the howitzer picture lol,
This should be interesting...


----------



## mylissyk

*Smile for the camera Lilah!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## moverking

Oh, no....it's gonna another "These are ALL GReat, which one do I pick" month, isn't it?

Kimm: I love that pic!

Char: Thanks! they do resemble each other, don't they?


----------



## Hudson

*Belly up fun!*

Asha and Hudson playing, Hudson has a grip on one leg as Asha is 'Belly up"


----------



## woodysmama

Lol............


----------



## lovestofly

*Putz's Belly*

Here's Putz, Belly Up!


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Going to be a tough month. Kim, I love that photo. That is just too cute.
Maribeth, I had to look again at yours. I looked quick and once again I thought it was Brinks. I still laugh thinking about my dad stopping you thinking you had Brinks. LOL!!!


----------



## woodysmama

mylissyk said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 

OMG the smile!!!! Too funny!!!!.....I love it when they do that....I can always tell when Woodys been up to something cuz he comes in from the room with "the smile"....


----------



## julie62675

*Belly Up!!*

Hope this pic is the right size


----------



## Rastadog

*Disco is belly up*

That's her brother Pronto helping her across the deck.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Dont really have a lot of belly ups...LOL this is the best one I could find.... he looks like he's retarded LOL


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Hahaha! Tucker and Griff look a lot alike in this pic! Probably around the same age!

*I's not Fat - I's Fluffy!*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I believe Tucker was about 3 or 4 months when that picture was taken


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is Jack and Peanut


----------



## goldenluver

Here's Shianna.


----------



## Dslats

Here is my Mason Blue










Debbie


----------



## Tessa's Mom

Tessa must have been less than 4 months old. Does it count as a belly up?


----------



## desilu

What a great idea for a theme! These pictures are all sooooo cute!

Here's Lucy.


----------



## TheHooch

Okay one more try. LOL


----------



## BeauShel

Hooch, 
That looks like my handsome guy. If you win, I want half credit. HA HA


----------



## TheHooch

I am going to have to get alot more votes than last noth. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## davebeech

TheHooch said:


> Okay one more try. LOL


that looks like a winner to me...............love it !!


----------



## boyd114

*Boyd and Marleys belly up*

Boyd114 with boyd and marley showing off their bellys!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom

davebeech said:


> that looks like a winner to me...............love it !!


This is just way way too precious. This is going to be a tough month once again but this one is just way too cute.


----------



## Nicci831

*Smileeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Dallas


----------



## wilki5

Maisie looking very happy and Benji pulling a funny face! (He has grown up so much in 7 months!)


----------



## woodysmama

Im sure glad Im not the judge in this contest because these are all the most beautiful bellies in the world!!!!!


----------



## Shyskye

*here is mine*

This is Abbey and one of her litter mates.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Alina & Kuddles*

Taken last year.


----------



## TheHooch

Nicci831 said:


> Dallas


Did someone put some false teeth in this dogs mouth??? That is halirious.

Hooch


----------



## Nicci831

TheHooch said:


> Did someone put some false teeth in this dogs mouth??? That is halirious.
> 
> Hooch


haha!! My sister had just gotten him a new blanket with his name on it and she wanted me to take pics and send them to her, well he loved the blanket and walked over and fell asleep on it I walked away to get my camera and this is what he was doing......here is a closer pic but you cant see his belly......


----------



## Angel_Kody

Oh my God...we killed Jester!!! :
(Jester thinks if he plays dead that Daisy and Mister will leave him alone! Ha!)


----------



## HovawartMom

Here is Priska enjoying the sofa.


----------



## MrsMonk

*Letting It all Hang Out*

Sunny has NO modesty !


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Here's Brandy's sweet little belly!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson....and my leg. 5 months old....I think....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Here is Bentley showing his belly off.


----------



## Brinkleysmom

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Here is Bentley showing his belly off.


AWWWW Way too cute. There are a ton of good ones on here. Just way too hard to choose this time around.


----------



## Nicci831

*Playboy Puppy*

I forgot about this one until Ken reminded me.....


----------



## foreveramber

jake's first bath. 9 weeks old


----------



## Seandi

this is MJ sleepin with her daddys shoes


----------



## heidi_pooh

Saw this months theme and realized I don't have any pics of Otto belly up. So I went & took some. Lol. Here's my fave. Gotta love the face he's making, it's like he lived his whole life for that moment. So content.


----------



## Doreens

Monty getting ready for his nap


----------



## Kai

*Usermane: Kai*


*Sweet love... *


----------



## NancyLu

*Summer Lynn is happy again!*

This is her favorite pose......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

NancyLu said:


> This is her favorite pose......


A beautiful and Special Golden and look at that grass!!!


----------



## hgatesy

Parker and Camden (and Rooter in the background).


----------



## harlowsmom

Here's Harlow


----------



## FranH

*Gypsy Rose Lee......or "Rosie"*

Rosie.......


----------



## Linus4ever

This is linus watching the yard sale this year.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

this is belly up at GoldRocks
GoldRocks puppies


----------



## Hudson

how cute are they, just adorable!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Did I miss the submission date?? Well if I didn't here is my picture...if I did then, whoops...feel free to exclude it!


----------



## TheHooch

What a great shot. Such nice scenery to have a back scratch in. 

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Here's Chrissy!


----------

